# 2010 OGF Member's Appreciation Outing - Salt Fork, July 17th



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

*OGF is proud to announce our 2010 Member's Appreciation Outing, at Salt Fork State Park!*​ 

*Grab your family, your gear and your appetite and join us in celebrating YOU, OGF members.

This is a great opportunity to put names to faces, fish, relax, and enjoy like-minded OGF members.*​ 

CLICK HERE FOR COMPLETE EVENT DETAILS!​ 

*What:* 2010 Ohio Game Fishing Member's Appreciation Outing 
*Where:* Salt Fork State Park, Lore City Ohio (Beach Pavilions) 
*When:* Saturday July 17th, 2010 
*Who*: All Members of Ohio Game Fishing and their families and friends!​ 
*Please RSVP by replying to this thread. This event is rain or shine!!*​ 

*2010 OGF Member's Appreciation Outing RSVP*​ 
OGF Username - # in Party - Side Dish 

*- Pulled Pork Main Course provided by OGF -
* 

ShakeDown - 2 adults, 1 child - Cookies 
DaleM - 2 Adults - Chips/ Munchies
Lundy - 1 Adult - ????? 
Lewis - 2 Adults - ?????
Keg - 6 Adults, 3 children - ?????
Big Daddy- 2 adults, possibly 3 or 4 kids
steelheadbob- 2adults, possibly baby
Fishngolf - 2 adults - potato salad
Wavewarrior - 2 adults
Ruminator - 2 adults plus? Baked Beans, homemade cherry/chocolate chip cookies
*RedJada- plus guest[maybe] - ice, paper towels/ napkins
granpa1- plus son
twclayers - 2 adults - macaroni salad
FSHNERIE - Family of 3 - Mac And Cheese Salad
jeffyV10 - wife and three kids, brownies
Patsheart + 7 - Mac N Cheese
Capt Muskey & Mrs. Muskey - "old family recipe"
Agent47 - 2 adults - cole slaw
Silent Mike - Buffalo Chicken Dip
Imfisherman + 2 kids
Mirrocraft Mike + 2 - utensils
Paul Anderson + 3 guests - Cheesy Potato Casserole, dessert tray
Lil' Rob + son - soft drinks
mushroomman - Myself and my son will be attending-pasta salad.
skywayvett - and mark the shark
DC9781 - 2 adults, 2 kids
bigjohn513 -
Beer:30 - 2 Adults, 2 kids - bags of chips


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Me and my tent will be there


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey, think I can borrow your Vadar mask to pump up my airmattress?


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Lewis Ramey and family will be there..


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

What's "family" mean


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

I am going to have to check my work sch.to see if I am off that day. I have never met anyone from this site yet but really look forward to it. Seen a few stickers in the parking lots but that is all. Looks like a fun time.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I was really hoping to make this one, but have an OWF Tourney that weekend.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

DUDE!!! why you gotta have the outing on my wedding day!!!! so not cool  doubt theres a couch as comfy aqs the one i slept on at causeway anyways  oh well SEE YALL NEXT YEAR HOPEFULLY


----------



## gd9704 (Apr 17, 2010)

TheSonicMarauder said:


> DUDE!!! *why you gotta have the outing on my wedding day!!!! so not cool  * doubt theres a couch as comfy aqs the one i slept on at causeway anyways  oh well SEE YALL NEXT YEAR HOPEFULLY




Shounds like someone is "whipped" already!


----------



## fishngolf (Jul 18, 2009)

2 adults + tub of potato salad..Thank you, sounds like a great time.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

This will be my first trip EVER to Salt Fork. Should be a blast.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Just in case someone is trying to find directions online, Salt Fork isn&#8217;t in Lore City. The closest &#8220;town&#8221; would be Old Washington. Didn&#8217;t want anyone to get confused, as Lore City and Salt Fork aren&#8217;t even very close.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

saltfork is my favorite!! me and a guest as time nears i'll see whats needed and get it.....do we have reservations??? that camp site is usually full that weekend!!!!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Me and Dee, maybe 1 young'in. Pasta salad


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

wave warrior said:


> ..do we have reservations??? that camp site is usually full that weekend!!!!


The two pavilions are reserved.

Camp sites you are on your own.

Still plenty available right now.

I just reserved F 46 this morning


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm looking forward to another great event! 

Rumi and Mrs. Rumi - Baked beans

campsite: F-43


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Man, were going to be down that way the weekend before. Maybe we will day trip. Sounds like fun though.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Reserve soon, I reserved lot# F45 today.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Remember...you dont have to camp to attend this event.
We have 2 large pavilions reserved for the entire day.
So come on down,bring the family,enjoy some great food, share some laughs, and meet some fellow OGFers!
We are also having some great tackle giveaways!


----------



## granpa1 (Jun 20, 2009)

love it me and my son will bring food


----------



## twclayers (Jul 17, 2007)

twclayers-macaroni salad 2 adults


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

FSHNERIE Family........3

as for food..Mac And Cheese Salad


----------



## jeffyV10 (Mar 3, 2010)

JeffyV10 will be there. I will have my wife and three kids as well as some brownies.


----------



## patsheart (Feb 24, 2007)

PATSHEART - 7 people - Macaroni and cheese.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

If you are coming from the north get off at exit 47. At the end of the ramp turn left. If you are coming from the south get off at exit 47 and turn right. You go about 6 miles out Rt22. to the entrance of Salt Fork State Park and turn left. You go thru the park ( about 2 miles ) to the beach entrance and turn left. The first lot on the left is where they will be.


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

Ang and I will be there. Camping friday and saturday, site F-41
As for a side dish, we'll be bringing her old family recipe (whatever's on sale at gaint eagle between here and saltfork).


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Come on OGFers...you dont want to miss this one!
I am really looking forward to this outing.
Kind of going back to our roots,where it all started with a great event!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah this is going to be a BLAST. Can't wait to announce all the gear giveaways for those attending


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow...no one taking advantage of my hail mary attempt to sign up


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Going to be a blast! Can't wait for that weekend!!!


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

My wife and I are going to try to make it. It is almost impossible for us to commit to, or even plan anything, ahead with work, kids, and grand kids. ( Not complaining about work, kids, or grand kids...we're lucky .)We are members of a campground down there that we haven't seen in a year and we will try to see it the week of the 17th this year.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I hope you guys can make it PapawSmith. :B


----------



## Agent47 (Jun 27, 2006)

Agent47- 2 adults - cole slaw


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Sounds like fun, but a bit to far for a NKY. boy. Looks like 4 hours. I'm sure it will be a blast!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

7thcorpsFA said:


> Sounds like fun, but a bit to far for a NKY. boy. Looks like 4 hours. I'm sure it will be a blast!


Lots of us are camping Friday and Saturday night. Think about doing that. Should be a blast for sure.


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

1 adult -- buffalo chicken dip


----------



## imfisherman (Sep 23, 2008)

sounds like a road trip
count my 2 kids also


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Count us in
mirrocraft mike
Daughter Tori 
guest

Camping out Friday and Saturday. site F38

plates,forks,napkins. 
Can bring a 9ft plastic table if needed.....Let me know


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Here's just a SAMPLING of what we will be giving away free at the event


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

If i win the drawing for the tidy cats. I'll be giving it away.We have dogs...

Man thats some nice gear......


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Hahahaha nice


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Hey Mike, you mentioned cats. There was one in my yard a couple of nights ago!!! If it keeps coming back, we'll surely have good weather for the fest next year!!! 

Might take a drive on Saturday, if were not fishin'. If we do, I'll fry up some walleye Friday night to bring. Unless Big Daddy is planning on having the deep fryer going? Than I'll just bring the fish.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

There will also be a charter trip on Erie given away to one lucky member 

Hetfieldinn recently completed his courses and tests to get his captains license. 

Steve was gracious enough to donate a trip for Erie(fall) to be given away to a member during the outing.

Don't miss this opportunity to fish with Steve, you'll like it, I know first hand..

Thanks Hetfield Charters


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Have to teach a Hunters Ed class during the day saturday. Might try to make it down before dark on Saturday, but may just come sunday morning and try to find some OGF-ers. How many am I bringing? Will know as the day gets closer. Heck, I may see about rescheduling the class. have to see how many are registered.

Hope to see you all there!


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

walleye guy and the gal will be there.
We will bring spice cake cupcakes. 
1 pair of drift socks for a donation , door prize.
30 bags of corn cob kindlin for another donation,/door prize.


Have site E 28 for friday and saturday night.
Just a hand full of campsites left to reserve.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

so wheres the outcome,pictures?????


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I have a $25 gift card from Bass Pro Shops that we'll be drawing for as well.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Husky...check the date..It hasnt happened yet!
Hope to see you there!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

We're only about 2 weeks away. I also have lots more give aways now. I would post pictures but until it's fixed, you'll just have to be surprised.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I will try and make it....but like papawsmith....I have obligations...and can't commit to it....I'm not one for camping anymore in a tent....but could sleep in my van.....I would like to fish the lake a couple days....it looks interesting


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Just a reminder...you do not have to camp to attend this event.
Bring the family for a nice day trip and enjoy some food and other OGFers.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Its getting closer now! :B

We are adding to the prize give-aways as we can too. !%


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

boy,you can tell i don t drink much....hick!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Owen, it will be good to see you and your wife.

If you have a pair of your small trolling bags, bring them along, I'd like to buy a pair from you. 

Thanks. :B


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

I will have a pair for ya Jim.
Thanks


----------



## Paul Anderson (May 20, 2005)

RSVP
Username: Paul Anderson
Number of Adults: 2
Number of Children 2
Side Dish #1: Cheesy Potato Caseroll
Side Dish #2: Desert Tray

If it would be desireable for us to bring something different, please let me know.

I can be reached via cell phone @ 740.381.8181

I look forward to putting some faces to the names...see ya there!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Paul, that's great. Looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Here's a few more pictures of additional items we will be giving away at the outing:
You do have to be there to get them though Lots more to come .


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like a nice bunch will be camping both Friday and Saturday nights. Come on down and spend sometime with us. Should be a fun weekend for all.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2010)

I will be there not sure what I am bring yet. Hoping to be down on friday afternoon. Should be a fun weekend.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

My son and I will be there. I was finally able to clear the work schedule and now all of the campsites are filled...except for a handfull of "first-come first-serve" sites. I'm not sure how early I'll be able to get down there to try to claim one of those spots. Does anyone know if there any other campgrounds close by?

It looks like there's already a ton of side dishes and desserts being brought. Any suggestions on what I can bring down? How about some more bottled water and some soft drinks?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

That would be fine. Bring your cooler and ice and that will be appreciated by several members I'm sure.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

My wife and I will be there. We will bring ice, paper towels/napkins and what ever else we can think of that might me useful.

We drove through Salt Fork on our way home from a trip down south. If any of you have never been there, this looks like a really nice area. We have never been there until yesterday. I pictured it as being something like West Branch, not even close.

See everyone next weekend

RedJada


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Lil' Rob, I've got plenty of bottled water to bring.

The soft drinks sound great. !%

I'll put you on the front page planning list for them.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Myself and my son will be attending-pasta salad.


----------



## skywayvett (Jan 13, 2010)

me and mark the shark will be down sat. thanks ogf


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Had to cancel our camping plans, But Tori and I will still be there Saturday.
Hope to be there early Saturday morning to fish a little first..

What time do the festivities start ?


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

mirrocraft mike said:


> Had to cancel our camping plans, But Tori and I will still be there Saturday.
> Hope to be there early Saturday morning to fish a little first..
> 
> What time do the festivities start ?


Mike...sent you a PM...please give me a call...thanks.


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

Shoot! I really wish I could be there for this event but I have a tournament on Sandusky Bay. I love Salt Fork and would like to put some faces with OGF handles, but it looks like I'll have to wait til next year.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

Paper plates? I got a few coolers I could bring. 

Any one fishing friday afternoon-evening?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

tubuzz2 said:


> Any one fishing friday afternoon-evening?


I hope (plan) to get there in time to fish Friday evening


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Same here. Plan to fish Friday afernoon/evening and early Saturday morning.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

Well I will have a open seat on friday looking to be down there are 3 pm or later. Looking to fish for muskies, but might just bass fish or something else.


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

Would love to attend but would like to camp on Friday (2 Adults.. 2 Kids). Sites look full. Anybody know if there are other camping areas near Salt Fork. Couldn't find any on the internet yet...


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

what is the closest exit off of 70? i have to goto pittsburg in the am for a few hours then i'll try to get over there


----------



## Beer:30 (Feb 23, 2007)

Beer:30, 2 Adult 2 kids
Camping Friday-Sunday so will be bringing bags of chips


----------



## Beer:30 (Feb 23, 2007)

For all of those that didn't get a campsite at Salt Fork, I ran across these. I don't know anything about them! Hope this helps

Campgrounds 
Forest Hill Lake & Camp Ground
52176 County Road 425, Fresno, OH
(740) 545-9642

Hillview Acres Campground
66271 Wolfs Den Rd, Cambridge, OH
(740) 439-3348


Lake Lila Camp
18223 Township Road 121, Newcomerstown, OH
(740) 498-8452

Paradise Valley Campgrounds
74131 Plum Rd, Newcomerstown, OH
(740) 498-9260


Pikes Peak of Ohio
75959 Vandalia Ln, Kimbolton, OH
(740) 498-6051

Salt Fork Campgrounds
75959 Vandalia Ln, Kimbolton, OH
(740) 498-9294


Salt Fork Campgrounds
75959 Vandalia Ln, Kimbolton, OH
(740) 498-9294

Salt Fork Lodge & Resort
Us Route 22 E, Cambridge, OH
(740) 439-2751


Salt Fork Resort Club Incorporated
74978 Broadhead Rd, Kimbolton, OH
(740) 498-8116

Salt Fork Stables
17245 Cadiz Rd, Lore City, OH
(740) 489-5018


Spring Valley Campground
8000 Dozer Rd, Cambridge, OH
(740) 439-9291


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Beer:30 said:


> Beer:30, 2 Adult 2 kids
> Camping Friday-Sunday so will be bringing bags of chips


Hey Beer:30...a fellow Medina resident here...will be camping Friday and Saturday night with my son...track us down.


----------



## Beer:30 (Feb 23, 2007)

Lil' Rob said:


> Hey Beer:30...a fellow Medina resident here...will be camping Friday and Saturday night with my son...track us down.


Look for the Black Lund, Grey truck and two boys running in circles..... Look forward to meeting you.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Hey Rob,, Wonder if beer:30 is a duck hunter/deer hunter?


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

It appears he's a fish hunter...and by his name, he's a beer hunter...so 2 out of 3 is a good start.

I've got campsite F39 Friday night and F35 on Saturday night...the only way I could secure anything there for the outing.

I'm gonna bring the boat and our bikes.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Sounds great Rob. I'm looking forward to meeting you and your son. :B


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Even though I rolled my truck, Nick and I will be there. Driving the wife's minivan! We'll be boatless though, no trailer hitch. We'll be down Friday afternoon. See you all at the picnic!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

having a back porch poured saturday,I won't make it now


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Sorry to hear it Bill.

Maybe next year.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

With our outing on Saturday, most of the OGF staff will be heading up to the lake/campgrounds on Friday to wet a line before the madness ensues on Saturday.

If you are out on the water, and spot one of our staff in our respective water craft (we all have OGF stickers on our boats!), feel free to approach us and introduce yourself...it'll get you a FREE shirt or sticker! Quantities are limited on the giveaways, so don't be shy. If you happen to see an OGF sticker on a boat and it's not OGF staff, well you just made a new friend

Only one item will be given out per boat, first come first serve until we run out!

Look forward to seeing you all on Saturday!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

If I'm on the water Friday, in our Princecraft, I'll be flying a yellow TeamOGF flag from the transom light pole.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Jim, you're camping correct? You in F loop with all the other hooligans?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Should be a good weekend

Rumi and Mrs. Rumi - campsite: F-43 



I'm in F-45 Kim's in F-46


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Thought I'd be home in time to attend, not looking so good.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Tori and I will be there Saturday morning early wetting a hook. Wish we could have stayed the weekend.

What time will the cook out begin ? 

I can bring a 9ft plastic folding table if needed. Let me know SOON !!!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Mike, bring it if you want. We usually eat about 2:00/2:30 or so. I'd think the members will start showing up anytime after 10:00. See you there.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Mike, we are planning to eat "*promptly at 2:30*" per the details page link. !% 

-


> OGF will be providing a pulled pork main course (thanks Sporty!) promptly at *2:30 pm*, and we ask that each family attending brings a side to share. You will also need to bring your own beverages (no alchohol) however bottled water will be provided by OGF.
> 
> *Please remember plenty of ice to keep your sides cold until the cookout! It's Ohio, it's July, and that pretty much says it all!*
> 
> ...




You can drive up the extra-wide sidewalks for delivering and picking up your things.



I'll be getting there around 10am to help anyone with anything for a while.

_Everyone is welcome to come anytime time they'd like to the pavilions and meet/ talk with whoever else may be there._
.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

BTW, the On-Water-Free stuff is for Friday only!

MAKE SURE if your guests are registered members and know their username prior to 2:00 Saturday if they want in on the raffles! Kids don't need registered, as we have something set aside for them already.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Yep, Lynda and I are camping just two sites down from Dale and Kim.  ... and John and Angie are on the other side of us, two sights away. 

Hooligan Highway...  or, F-Group... er ... F-Troup. 



FSHNERIE, sorry to hear it, maybe though you'll make it... 
.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

ShakeDown said:


> With our outing on Saturday, most of the OGF staff will be heading up to the lake/campgrounds on Friday to wet a line before the madness ensues on Saturday.
> 
> If you are out on the water, and spot one of our staff in our respective water craft (we all have OGF stickers on our boats!), feel free to approach us and introduce yourself...it'll get you a FREE shirt or sticker! Quantities are limited on the giveaways, so don't be shy. If you happen to see an OGF sticker on a boat and it's not OGF staff, well you just made a new friend
> 
> ...


Full speed ahead ramming speed! Know all the ambush spots.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

Final items I'm bringing
styro plates 
forks
spoons 
knives
napkins
75 styro cups
9ft table

See ya Saturday


----------



## jmayo33021 (Jan 3, 2009)

jmayo33021 and son


----------



## Paul Anderson (May 20, 2005)

DaleM said:


> Mike, bring it if you want. We usually eat about 1:00 or so. I'd think the members will start showing up anytime after 10:00. See you there.


I read on this link that the cookout starts at 2:30 PM...Is that correct? Schedule confilcts will prevent us from arriving before 2:00. I'd hate to drive there only to be late. Is the cookout at 1:00 or 2:30 ?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

It will be at 2:30 so plan on coming.


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

I"m sure going to miss you guys this year. I hope you all have a great time. 
Wish I could be there. Linda


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

We'll all be missing you also Linda. :-( It just won't be the same without you. Give me a call if you want one of us to come and pick you up. ;-)


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Linda, 
we'll miss you as well. Thanks for several years of great service and some of the best events we ever put on. Your special efforts will not go un-noticed. Your special touches made them the best.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Sorry, guys and gals, I won't be making it to this one. I'll see some of you soon at the trash clean-ups!


----------



## doughboy (May 5, 2006)

doughboy 3 adults 4 kids and a bean salad the wife makes


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

WORKING
have fun and enjoy yourselfs 
the twisters


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

sorry i cant make it,blood machine on sat and im reel tired after that.beats the heck out of you.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Thanks to the Staff for putting this all together, I had a great time and got to put some faces to screen names. Thanks again for your efforts and great meeting everyone that showed up.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Your most welcome Jeff.

I was happy to see that we had some folks who were able to join us right down to the wire. :B
And sorry to see others had to miss it for various reasons. But things happen, its understandable. 

Here's my report I also posted in Big Daddy's thread - 

We just got home this evening, what a great weekend! 

This year Lynda and I added camping into the mix. It was all so much fun!

The Outing was great! 

I love meeting a lot of new people, and talking with those I haven't seen in a while! Thats always my favorite part. 

Every aspect of it was terrific, even at the Outing our being invaded by a couple of dangerous pirates! 
And it was great seeing the kids playing together with the different toys and things there.

Sporty really outdid himself with his personal preparation of the pulled pork for everyone. It really was superb! 
Delicious before adding any sauce, the true test of excellent pulled pork.

And then he had five of his own homemade sauces to select from so you could personalize your own. And they were tremendous in their own right. 
Thank-you for your wonderful pork Sporty! 

The rest of the foods were all so good that I had to have seconds of a few of them, thank-you everyone for your carry-in dishes that you brought!
I meant to, but never did get a piece of that watermelon, or blackberry pie. 

Of course, as always it was a blast giving away a bunch of nice give-aways!
Thank-you so much to all of the sponsors to this year's event who made it possible!! There were a lot of excellent things given out!

I also have some pics, but similar ones look to have already been posted by others. 

Thank-you to everyone who had a hand in making this year's event a success! !%

.


----------

